# [APP] Android Firewall - fork of Droidwall



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Greetings. This is a firewall that uses iptables to control data access. This is a fork of Rodrigo Zechin Rosauro's Droidwall application. The app was abandoned and Droidwall was broken for all devices that use Android 4.x. There are workarounds to make it functional but most people won't know how to do that and the UI is ugly.







So I forked it and made it functional by default while bringing the UI up to 4.x.

The app requires ROOT access. 

CHANGELOG:

Widget sizing issues should now be corrected.
I added more interfaces for functionality across devices like the RAZR family.
App is now functional across Android 2.2 and greater. 
Corrected a security issue with the script, that sets the iptables, having global R/W access. This would allow any app to insert code and have it run.

Known issues:
HTC Thunderbolt running 4.x does not block cellular data. Something is strange with the RIL currently being used. Still investigating.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jtschohl.androidfirewall

Keep in mind that whitelist is the default option so by checking the app you give it access to data.

If you find that the firewall is not working on WiFi or cellular please let me know the following information:

1. Phone model
2. Android version
3. Open a terminal session and type "busybox route" and provide the Iface name. For example a VZW Galaxy Nexus is rmnet1 for it's interface name and Droid RAZR and RAZR Maxx are qmi.

This is GPL v3 open source software. 

Original source code is here: http://code.google.c.../source/browse/
Original Project Home is here: http://code.google.com/p/droidwall/

My code is here: https://github.com/s...ndroid_firewall

Many thanks to my friend Ed for the updated Android Shield icons as well. 

-S1


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Heh, this must be the app you were asking about the other day.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Heh, this must be the app you were asking about the other day.


Yes sir!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good. Using it for a little bit with no issues so far. You're right, the 4G icon needs to be changed. Currently on 3G (I don't have 4G), but the 4G does work for applying rules to 3G.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Looking good. Using it for a little bit with no issues so far. You're right, the 4G icon needs to be changed. Currently on 3G (I don't have 4G), but the 4G does work for applying rules to 3G.


Good to hear! Thanks!

The icon is static at the moment. The app doesn't auto detect 3G/4G and change the icon based on it, maybe someday if I'm feeling really brave. The icon used to be the Android 2.x 3G icon and since all phones are 4G now, I changed it to 4G. I think I'm just going to change them to icons that say WiFi and Data instead since that'll make it seamless no matter what network anybody is on.


----------



## ArmedMonkey (Sep 22, 2011)

Just out of curiousity, what do you guys use a firewall on your phones for?


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

ArmedMonkey said:


> Just out of curiousity, what do you guys use a firewall on your phones for?


Blocking apps from sending data back to the developers or the apps from communicating in anyway with the outside world. For example the new Star Wars Angry Birds. If Rovio needs internet access for ads fine. But I don't want them having my location so they get nothing from me. Also with new tiered data do you really want random apps eating data no matter how minimal it is? I don't.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool! I was wondering when someone would pick an app like this up...glad to see apps like this haven't been forgotten about...


----------

